# RIP Jerry Goldsmith



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From CNN:

*Oscar-winning composer Goldsmith dies*

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Academy Award-winning composer Jerry Goldsmith, who created the memorable music for scores of classic movies and television shows ranging from the "Star Trek" and "Planet of the Apes" series to "The Man from U.N.C.L.E." and "Dr. Kildare," has died. He was 75.

Full Story Here
IMDB Entry


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Okay, now I'm very depressed. Jerry Goldsmith was the big reason I started listening to movie soundtracks. He was a great composer and will be missed.


----------

